# So I think I have to shave my cat



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

My cat, Hades, is an almost three foot long, longhaired black cat. During the summer, he tends to produce a lot of dander. The vet has said it isn't actual dandruff, but I have tried to wash him, and I rub him down with wet cat towelettes. Because he has such long hair, and he is prone to mats, I brush him everyday, but despite that, Hades has developed deep mats right next to the skin all over his back end. He is not overweight, so with him grooming himself and me grooming him, I can't imagine how he got so matted, and a lot of it seems to have clumps of dander in it. 

The mats seem to be causing him discomfort, so I'm trying to brainstorm ways to get the mats out, but I fear that they are too close to his body to cut out and am thinking I'm just going to have to have him shaved. Lion cuts, in my opinion, look ridiculous and I was hoping to spare my big beast from such a fate. 

Are there other ways to shave the cat that do not look so silly? (No offense to the people who like the look)


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG He's so gorgeous!!! :luv 

No idea how to help your problem, but just couldn't keep from commenting on his looks. Poor guy! Hope you find a solution for him. Sounds like maybe he has a fur issue. Like maybe he needs more of something in his diet? (oil or certain vitamin or something?)


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

oh...wow!

i also have no advice for you, but i just had to say that hades is absolutely STUNNING! seriously, i am in love! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you taken him to a groomer? My groomer can get matts out that I wouldn't have thought possible. If the matts are just on his backend, then he may just need that area shaved. Gigi's stomach and the backs of all four legs are shaved (she was that way when I recently adopted her). There may be no need for a complete lion cut. If there is, he could still keep his GORGEOUS ruff. 

He is absolutely breathtaking! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I remember Hades and his stunning adult fever-coat! Is his coat still two-toned like that?

First, if he must be shaved to avoid mats, I like Marie's suggestion of doing just a bottom/belly-cut. It will preserve most of his coat and remove the 'problem' matting areas. 

I've also noticed that mats in our own cats seem to occur either from natural friction (_seat, armpits and just under the ear/neck_) and the ones along their topline, most especially at their shoulders, back, hips and tail-root, are caused by us and how we pet them. If we ruffle back-and-forth or swirl our fingers through their fur, they'll develop mats. If we try to always comb our fingers through the fur in the same general direction as hair-growth, less mats develop. Once we changed how we pet our cats, we haven't had to shave anything except for the occasional 'potty-patch' to prevent cling-ons and dingle-berries.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I know that lion cuts seem silly, but I've actually seen several that are done quite well! I know a groomer who doesn't make the transitions so noticable- they leave the fur a bit longer, and sort of fade it into the parts that are left long. I saw a cat that they shaved and he looked super elegant and cute. *searches for picture*


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 10, 2010)

he is a beautiful cat. What type of cat is he?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Just your typical DLH


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

wEngelw said:


> OMG He's so gorgeous!!! :luv
> 
> No idea how to help your problem, but just couldn't keep from commenting on his looks. Poor guy! Hope you find a solution for him. Sounds like maybe he has a fur issue. Like maybe he needs more of something in his diet? (oil or certain vitamin or something?)


That was my first thought. He's gorgeous! 

If the mats are really bad, you're probably going to need to shave him. He'll be cooler for the summer too.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 10, 2010)

DLH? lol I don't understand


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MopyDream44 said:


> DLH? lol I don't understand


Cats without registration certificates documenting their lineage are generally referred to as DSH, DMH and DLH. 
*D*omestic *S*hort/*M*edium/*L*ong *H*air


More detailed info:
Genetically, there is only Short (LL or Ll) and Long (ll) hair, though the varying lengths of hair are goverened and modified by numerous other factors, many people use DMH to visually differentiate from the very long haired cats. Short hair (L) is a dominant trait. Any cat with (L) will be short haired. Long hair (l) is a recessive trait and requires a *pair* (ll) of recessive long hair genes for the cat to have long hair. 

Cats who are heterozygous (Ll), meaning they carry both the Short hair (L) and the Long hair (l) genes, can pass either gene to their offspring. If the other parent also contributes a Long hair gene (l), then the kitten will be homozygous for recessive long hair (ll) and be long-haired. If a Long haired cat (ll) breeds with a homozygous, dominant short haired cat (LL), all kittens will be heterozygous (Ll) and appear short haired.
Sorry, TMI ... I find genetics fascinating.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a stunning cat! My thought would be find a groomer who is good with cats and see if they can get the matts out without shaving or with minimal shaving. Good luck!


----------

